# GA Jonboat Championship



## wwright713 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello Jonboat fishers and fans... 2014 will be the year of a new Championship tournament!!! For the 3 clubs invited to attend this year High Voltage, Dixie, and Southern we will have a meeting MONDAY September      8th 6:30PM at Monroe Walmart parking lot... If all 6 of your qualifying teams cannot attend the meeting the club president or acting member will submit the vote for that team... Please submit your roster for this tournament no later than September 20th via email to wwright713@live.com or call 404-201-5177 If you are a Jonboat club and would like to be a part of this tournament in the future contact me by the same info above...

GA-JBC will not be to its full potential this year, but we do plan on starting it up with the 3 largest clubs in GA (SJBA, Dixie, HVBA)… Rules and regulations are as follows.
THERE ARE NONE!!! LOL J/K!!!
DATE will be 1st Saturday of October every year.
WHERE? Each club will get 6 entries into the hat. We draw 1 lake and 1 alternate just in case.
WE will operate under SJBA rules and regulations. Most clubs operate under these same basic rules and regulations. IF you do not know them please feel free to visit www.southernjonboatanglers.com and select the rules page.
WHO’S allowed? Top 6 teams in points from each club; You may go down your points list in order to fill your club’s 6 positions. You may also fill a 1 man boat with anyone that has participated over 50% of the season so that every boat has a Capt and Partner.
ENTRY is $60/boat; $10 from each boat will go to big fish.
PAYOUT will go to the two individual teams with the most weight 1st (65%) 2nd (35%) – BIG FISH $
GA-JBC TROPHY will go to the club with the largest combined sack from all 6 entries. This trophy will stay in the possession of the winning club until the following years GA-JBC where they will pass it off to the new winners.
WE encourage each club to aquire and bring sponsored gifts to pass out as wanted, but NO monetary donations or sponsorships will be accepted. (not a necessity to participate just adds to pot)
#1 RULE- KEEP IT SIMPLE AND FUN!!!!!
BRAGGING RIGHTS TO THE STATE BOYS!!!


----------



## duster1on1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sounds good


----------



## wwright713 (Sep 7, 2014)

Reminder tomorrow's meeting; Monday sep 8th monroe walmart @ 6:30pm


----------



## wwright713 (Sep 12, 2014)

Tournament will be held at Blackshoals... payout schedule will change from first and second place to winning club. It is recommended that club split money amongst all 6 teams but can do as it pleases. Questions call 404-201-5177


----------



## wwright713 (Sep 21, 2014)

Just a reminder this lake will be off limits after the 27th which is next Saturday...


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 21, 2014)

Why the Sunday ban on fishing? Lake off limits typically start on the Monday of a tourney week.

Cold Water starts up Sat the 27th. Sunday the 28th would be the only day any CW teams could pre-fish for this tourney.


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 21, 2014)

That's what was voted on at the meeting


----------



## wwright713 (Sep 23, 2014)

7 day off limits is rule. Lake has been known for 3 weeks so they have had lots of time to prefish. Sorry for any inconveniences.


----------



## ja88red (Sep 24, 2014)

Blast off time or am I missing it?


----------



## bsanders (Sep 25, 2014)

7am to 3pm


----------



## ja88red (Sep 26, 2014)

bsanders said:


> 7am to 3pm



Forgot to ask yesterday


----------



## jack butler (Sep 26, 2014)

are you fishing with us


----------



## ja88red (Sep 26, 2014)

jack butler said:


> are you fishing with us



That I am be ready to rumble


----------



## Lilmac91 (Sep 29, 2014)

Anyone need a partner? I'm looking to join a club thanks


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Oct 12, 2014)

What were the results?


----------



## bsanders (Oct 12, 2014)

Southern put on a clinic. They had 52 lbs. High voltage had 39 and Dixie had a mere 19.


----------

